# Lets control the SURGE!!



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

If 20 passengers need a ride in lets say Beverly Hills, and they all pool, there is only 10 drivers getting those rides,what it is not only bad for the low rates the paxs pay for the pool ride,it is also avoiding other 10 drivers to get a rides, putting this in other words ...,,POOL kills the demand, demand is translated in our language as SURGE!! That is why we see less and less surge lately, because of the Pool and because of drivers staying online in the app. If you drop your pax, logoff from the app,then when calls start rising in Uber,they will see no drivers or not many online at least,this will make them SURGE the area where those calls are happening, once we see the surge we all go online and take them. If we all do this,is not Uber or the Pax the ones who have control over the SURGE, we as drivers are!!


----------



## ricmut (Jun 22, 2015)

Smart guy.


----------



## mouchers (Nov 17, 2015)

Surge is dropping because Uber is offering Silver, Gold, and Platinum members a guaranteed fare pay. Im getting a 1.8X guaranteed fare mon-tues.. and 2X Wed-Thurs. For my gold Status in the core of L.A. which in my opinion is putting more drivers on the road. I never drive during the week but with those guaranteed fares It would be dumb for me not to take it. I'm sure many other drivers feel the same way. Passengers have hardly seen any high surge this week. So while you log off other drivers like me will be right around the corner ready to scoop up any riders you decide to leave behind. So what ever Uber is doing right now is working out for the Rider and the Drivers with a Silver+ status. 

What you're trying to do sounds like a great idea but What it's really going to do is let us other driver cash in on your loss.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes make sence for full time drivers like your self.But there is drivers that do this as part time and can not do so many rides to mantain or reach those levels each week. So for all the drivers that are not silver or gold staying online waiting for a ride at $0.90 per mile still is a bad Idea, all Silvers and Gold can't be in every place at the same time so if only them are online and in busy hours most of them are with a passenger , the next ride will go to a regular driver , but if all this non silver and gold drivers are off line then they will need more drivers and will have to surge.


----------



## mouchers (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not a full time driver. I have a full time job I work from 6:00am-2:30pm Mon-Fri. I usually only drive Fri Sat and Sun. But with guaranteed fares I'm sure I'm not the only one that's taking advantage. I'm sure once Uber drops these promos everything will go back to normal and surge will be back up. Just hang tight.


----------

